# Synchronisation Ipod impossible



## seseine (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod nano 3G et un PC sous XP et l'itune/ipod  mis à jour.
Depuis ce week-end où mon ipod ne se synchronise plus.

J'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, j'ai restauré l'ipod via le menu préférence de l'Itune.
Rien à faire, seules quelques rares listes de lectures restent sur l'ipod devenu pour le coup inerte.

Quand je lance un diagnostique sur itune le resultat est 
*"Test synchronisation impossible"*

Un peu court surtout que le site de Itune ne donne aucune explication ni demarche pour remedier à ce probleme.

Auriez-vous une idée?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## troopa75 (15 Avril 2008)

étonnant...est-tu sur ke ton ipod na pas subi un choc ou autre?


----------

